# My 4, 5 and 6 speed isn't very fast.



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I noticed that while my 1st, 2nd and 3rd speed is pretty slow walking speed the top 3 aren't a whole lot faster, about normal walking speed, neither fast nor slow. *I'm wondering if they should be that slow or not.*

I've read others saying their 4, 5 and 6 being "fast", ie: only good for moving the machine to a distant place.
*Can anyone suggest how fast the 4, 5 and 6 speed be ideally*?

On a happy note we are about to get a good dump of snow so will be using the machine for the first time.


----------

